# Built in flash vs external flash



## tecboy (Apr 18, 2013)

What are the differences between built in flash and external flash?  Is the external flash far better?


----------



## David444 (Apr 18, 2013)

.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2013)

The built-in flash can be very useful, if you learn how to use it and understand it's limitations.
It is there as a convenience.

Camera maker dedicated external flashes are kind of expensive because they have so many bells and whistles.
Not all external flash units will have a faster re-cycle time than the built-in flash unit.

External hot shoe flash units have quite a bit less max power than most studio type flash units.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder when a camera company is going to feature a pop-up flash that can swivel and tilt.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2013)

Never. It would hurt sales of their money making, high profit, (Cha! Ching!) external flash units.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 18, 2013)

KmH said:


> Never. It would hurt sales of their money making, high profit, (Cha! Ching!) external flash units.



True.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2013)

Not to mention that it would be a difficult and expensive to make item.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2013)

External flash has much more "potential capability" than the built-in flash; it can be zoomed, swiveled, tilted, and therefor bounced off of walls, ceilings, from behind the camera position, off to the side, off of bounce cards, off of bounce boards, and out of umbrellas and softboxes and ring-lights and beauty dishes, and so on. External flashes can be VERY powerful, like some of the Metz handle-mount flashes, or the Quantum Q-flash, and can approach the light output of some low-end monolights. The discontinued Sunpak 622 Super handle-mount style flash is about equal in actual, real-world f/stop to some 400 Watt-second monolights--and is powered by 4 C-cell batteries!!!

External flash can also be used off-camera with various ways to synchronize it with the camera's shutter; cords, optical slaves, or wireless remotes, either built-in to the main camera, or accessory remotes bought from vendors.


----------



## David444 (Apr 18, 2013)

.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2013)

Not all external flash units can be zoomed, swiveled, tilted, but most camera maker dedicated flash units can.

But used off camera just about any flash unit can be mounted on a stand so it is pointing up, sideways, or otherwise.


----------



## runnah (Apr 18, 2013)

A good flash with off camera capabilities is one of the most important tools in your bag.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a hot shoe flash.  Someone told me a built-in flash is not very good, but to me it looks very good.  I have a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Should I stick with the same brand of hot shoe flash, or do you guys suggest one with good budget?


----------



## runnah (Apr 18, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I'm thinking about buying a hot shoe flash.  Someone told me a built-in flash is not very good, but to me it looks very good.  I have a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Should I stick with the same brand of hot shoe flash, or do you guys suggest one with good budget?



It's a matter of flexibility. On camera flashes are great for taking a snapshot of a dark science. A hit shoe flash can change the entire dynamic of a photo.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 18, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I'm thinking about buying a hot shoe flash.  Someone told me a built-in flash is not very good, but to me it looks very good.  I have a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Should I stick with the same brand of hot shoe flash, or do you guys suggest one with good budget?


I have two Canon 580EXII flashes and two Yongnuo YN-565EX flashes, which are Yongnuo's direct answer to the genuine Canon flashes.  I've been using the Canons for something like 8 years, and the Yongnuos for about a year and a half.

From my direct experience with them in heavy use over those time periods, I recommend saving your money on the brand name, and go for the much cheaper third party flash.

Others will likely be along shortly to disagree with that recommendation.  You might ask them how long they've been personally physically comparing them, or if it's just their opinion based on web-chat.

If you look at some of the top threads just below this one in the "Lighting and Hardware" forum this thread has now been moved to, you'll see plenty of debate on the subject.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I just recently bought a speedlite.  The bounce lighting looks very good on my photographs.  Do you guys recommend bounce flash diffuser?  Thx guys for your helps.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Is Yongnuo YN-565EX a clone of Canon speedlite? These look so similar.


----------



## Superfitz (Apr 30, 2013)

tecboy said:
			
		

> Is Yongnuo YN-565EX a clone of Canon speedlite? These look so similar.



Externally, yes it is


----------



## vincentpaulrevo (Apr 30, 2013)

I feel that an external flash is better for a few reasons! You have much more options using one like that compared to one that comes stock, and with the body. The capabilities of doing work with this external flash exceeds the use of a built in flash because of the features that it comes with. 

You have more control with an external flash, being on how much flash you can use or even the location of putting the flash somewhere and using it as a slave. One of the biggest features that I can think of for having a external flash is the amount of reach compared to the flash in the camera it self. 

I think that the external flash will really help with getting your portraits or photos in general to look more natural when having an issue with low light conditions. 
IMO


----------

